

DARPA is crowd-sourcing new UAV designs - mef
http://www.dodlive.mil/index.php/2011/10/dodlive-bloggers-roundtable-uavforge/

======
mef
Submissions site <http://www.uavforge.net> (unfortunately 100% flash)

